# EW Composer cloud



## akhill jain (Nov 17, 2021)

I've been considering investing into the composer cloud subscription from EW for it seems to be a better alternative to a single orchestral library which is expensive. However, I use a macbook pro 15" with a 16 gb ram, and i7 processor (2016 model) and am concerned about the specs that might be needed to support the libraries from the subscription. Would love to know some thoughts and suggestions. Thank you!


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 17, 2021)

akhill jain said:


> I've been considering investing into the composer cloud subscription from EW for it seems to be a better alternative to a single orchestral library which is expensive. However, I use a macbook pro 15" with a 16 gb ram, and i7 processor (2016 model) and am concerned about the specs that might be needed to support the libraries from the subscription. Would love to know some thoughts and suggestions. Thank you!


Try the cheaper month-to-month option first and see how the gold editions run. If they struggle even a little, definitely don't go for diamond.

Wish I had the option when I first got into these. woulda been a $30 mistake instead of a $1400 mistake. They didn't even run properly in Logic Pro at the time. But I guess I got a shitty western digital HD out of it lmao


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 17, 2021)

Your 16gb of RAM is going to be your most limiting factor, but that's going to be the case with any developer. You just won't be able to load as many instruments simultaneously as you might like.
In terms of processing, it will run composer cloud instruments just fine (i used them on a 2011 MBP for a few years)


----------



## akhill jain (Nov 17, 2021)

Thank you good folks for your responses, I shall definitely try it for a month first to check for any possible issues!

Also, I was wondering if an external HDD would be sufficient to run it? A lot of places elsewhere mention an SSD for ideal usage... Thought I'll seek some clarification!


----------



## EgM (Nov 18, 2021)

akhill jain said:


> Thank you good folks for your responses, I shall definitely try it for a month first to check for any possible issues!
> 
> Also, I was wondering if an external HDD would be sufficient to run it? A lot of places elsewhere mention an SSD for ideal usage... Thought I'll seek some clarification!


Definitely use an SSD, a HDD is too slow.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 18, 2021)

akhill jain said:


> Thank you good folks for your responses, I shall definitely try it for a month first to check for any possible issues!
> 
> Also, I was wondering if an external HDD would be sufficient to run it? A lot of places elsewhere mention an SSD for ideal usage... Thought I'll seek some clarification!


For the Hollywood (OPUS) Gold stuff, 100% use a SSD, otherwise you'll struggle.


----------



## akhill jain (Nov 18, 2021)

Thank you, this was really helpful!
Cheers!


----------



## akhill jain (Oct 21, 2022)

EgM said:


> Definitely use an SSD, a HDD is too slow.


While I'm guessing a 2TB SSD would clearly be a better option, i was wondering if 1TB SSD would work just fine too? I'm primarily looking to work with the orchestral libraries. Would love to get some insight and suggestions from EW users! Thank you!


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 21, 2022)

akhill jain said:


> While I'm guessing a 2TB SSD would clearly be a better option, i was wondering if 1TB SSD would work just fine too? I'm primarily looking to work with the orchestral libraries. Would love to get some insight and suggestions from EW users! Thank you!


1TB is not enough. You can't even get the Hollywood Orchestra on 1TB.


----------



## EgM (Oct 21, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> 1TB is not enough. You can't even get the Hollywood Orchestra on 1TB.


Err I have mine on a 1TB, 53.1GB Free


----------



## Xabierus Music (Oct 21, 2022)

I agree with all the recomendations above and i will add that: be prepared to have extra space in your ssd temporarily during the installation of the libraries because when you download a library for example hollywood brass (188gb), it will use the downloaded space that you can see in the specs + aditional space for the unzip process (if you dont have extra space for this process you will get an error of "not enough space") so be prepared with a big disk, after the installation the extra space that was used dissapears.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 21, 2022)

akhill jain said:


> I've been considering investing into the composer cloud subscription from EW for it seems to be a better alternative to a single orchestral library which is expensive. However, I use a macbook pro 15" with a 16 gb ram, and i7 processor (2016 model) and am concerned about the specs that might be needed to support the libraries from the subscription. Would love to know some thoughts and suggestions. Thank you!


One of the only subscriptions I've gotten into that seems to be working out.


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 21, 2022)

EgM said:


> Err I have mine on a 1TB, 53.1GB Free


If you add EWHO Choir to that, most 1 TB SSDs would be border lining their maximum capacity. You have 53 left. EWHO choir is 59, so you don't even have enough. It also leaves no room for future additions. I'd say just go with the 2 TB and not have to worry about it.


----------



## carlc (Oct 21, 2022)

EastWest used to have gold (smaller) and platinum/diamond (larger) editions of their instruments. They also had two levels of Composer Cloud, standard CC and CC+. The CC+ subscription is what gave you access to the platinum/diamond instruments. EastWest has since eliminated the gold-level instruments as well as the standard CC subscription. They have also lowered the price of the CC+ subscription so that it aligns with what the standard CC subscription used to cost (around $199 per year). That's really a nice upgrade for us, with the only drawback being that those with limited SSD space no longer have the option to use the smaller gold instruments.

The nice thing is that you can pick and choose within the EW Installation Center, and you do not need to download everything all at once. Here are the sizes for my installations of the various CC+ instruments:


----------



## EgM (Oct 22, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> If you add EWHO Choir to that, most 1 TB SSDs would be border lining their maximum capacity. You have 53 left. EWHO choir is 59, so you don't even have enough. It also leaves no room for future additions. I'd say just go with the 2 TB and not have to worry about it.


I was talking about *EWHO Opus Orchestra Diamond*, Choir isn't part of that, just like you can't fit the entire Composer Cloud on 1 TB. 

But yes, 2TB is highly recommended of course!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 22, 2022)




----------

